

Show, Attend and Tell: Neural Image Caption Generation with Visual Attention [pdf] - tim_sw
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1502.03044.pdf

======
phreeza
I have to say it is very entertaining to see all these innovations in the
field coming in at this rapid pace. Its also great that most papers are there
for everyone to read on arxiv.

------
redlabs4000
Did they release the code for this?

~~~
imkx
Coming soon!

